# Questions on ADA Soil and HC seperating



## Bunbuku (Sep 19, 2010)

markstr said:


> I've noticed that after growing a nice patch of HC it is finally starting to separate from my Substrate using ADA Amazonian. I know this has been brought up over time but...
> I believe that part of the reason here is "Granular" size. I have around a 1-2 inch thick patch of this. and sections are starting to release ... I was thinking of going to the smaller granular size of this for roots to take better hold of over time ? It has grown fabulous over time in the soil I might add.. Or, could I leave it as is and just put some additional soil on top of it ?
> Or, just pull up and replant the entire HC over again ?? Thank you ........


If you keep the HC trimmed very short (<1"). It will be less likely to lift off the substrate. Some folks also cutout patches of carpet to give it room to crawl sideways. I have the same iwagumi starting its second yr in my 60P. In that time I replanted the carpet about 3 times in the same Amazonia substrate. After I push the HC plugs in, I just sprinkle a layer of Amazonia powder type and stuck in a few sticks of Multibottom - then it's good to go! You could put more soil on top but you will still need to trim. Plus fresh Amazonia will give you a little NH3 spike which your livestock probably won't like.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Bunbuku said:


> If you keep the HC trimmed very short (<1"). It will be less likely to lift off the substrate. Some folks also cutout patches of carpet to give it room to crawl sideways. I have the same iwagumi starting its second yr in my 60P. In that time I replanted the carpet about 3 times in the same Amazonia substrate. After I push the HC plugs in, I just sprinkle a layer of Amazonia powder type and stuck in a few sticks of Multibottom - then it's good to go! You could put more soil on top but you will still need to trim. Plus fresh Amazonia will give you a little NH3 spike which your livestock probably won't like.


Pretty much this.

But, as long as your HC is growing well and sending out deep roots it won't come up. I had my 20L ~80% carpeted with HC at one point and never had issues with it lifting up. All I had to do was keep it trimmed and it was happy. Every 2 weeks seemed to be the regular.


----------



## markstr (Jul 5, 2003)

*Picture of HC Coming up*

Here's a shot of it. Do the Roots looks developed properly ? This is at around 3-4 months or less.... Hi Light CO2 injected Amazonia Soil... 
Should I just take "Plugs" from this and then submerse them back into the Soil ??


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

I see your uprooted HC Cuba carpet and raise you this:


----------



## minicrazy592 (Apr 1, 2010)

Looks like my old horse face loach visited your tank ^^^


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> I see your uprooted HC Cuba carpet and raise you this:


WOW flyinghellfish, thats an AMAZING carpet of HC you have there!!! What substrate are you using? It looks like sand.

Yes trimming has much to do with it coming uprooted. I too am using AS and have a carpet of HC and have NOT had a problem YET!

But i would imagine that the lighting, nutrient dosing and tank occupants play a factor in the uprooting as well. 

Is it possible that any of these could be the culprit?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ It's Flourite Black. 

Here is the aftermath. 










I fixed the problem of it uprooting and it was growing well. What happen was my fault, I tried pulling a stem of HC Cuba but it wasn't a stem or HC, it was Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides. They send out roots everywhere!
You can see a bit of the root at the right side, damn plant is a menace I tell you, grows too fast.


----------



## Bunbuku (Sep 19, 2010)

Once it's floating like that it's hard to get to stay down. I'd make little plugs and replant them deep enough that only the tips peek out the soil.


----------



## markstr (Jul 5, 2003)

Bunbuku said:


> Once it's floating like that it's hard to get to stay down. I'd make little plugs and replant them deep enough that only the tips peek out the soil.


That's exactly what I did.. I just took small sections and divided up and ran em' in as plugs..
Went deep as well.. Jeez, I got so much of this but am working on another scape so heck, I guess I'll have plenty to go around LOL !!


----------



## minicrazy592 (Apr 1, 2010)

When my carpet was coming in my pesky little horse face loach was ripping up my newly formed mats every night. Instead of making plugs I just took a pinch of substrate and sprinkled a little on top of the now floating mat till I had enough to keep it in place. It would eventually reroot till he dug it up again a couple of weeks later.


----------

